# Simpson MS31025HT(S) vs. MSH3125-S ???



## Rush (May 25, 2015)

I've been researching washers for awhile, and it came down to Simpson (with a Honda engine) and a Generac. I decided on the Simpson MSH3125-S. Tractor supply had a $50 discount this weekend so I went to grab one. Once I got there, I noticed that the model numbers are slightly different. I picked it up anyway thinking to get online and figure out the difference.

Simpson website shows both of them, with VERY subtle descriptive differences. Does anyone know actual differences other than red vs. black plastic? Even the dimensions are different by a tiny bit. But, photos seem to be physically identical.

http://www.simpsoncleaning.com/store/residential/ms31025ht.html

http://www.simpsoncleaning.com/store/residential/msh3125-s.html

Thanks for any help. I've left it in the box unopened until I sort this out.


----------

